# The 2016 hand tool open workshop Macmillan charity weekend.



## richarnold (6 Mar 2016)

Hi folks. Just to let everyone know we will be repeating the Macmillan charity handtool event again this year. The last two events have proved very popular, and raised well over £2500 for macmillan nurses. for those of you who have not been before, the general idea is that folks bring along any tools or other woodworking associated stuff that they may no longer have a use for and folks help themselves to whatever is useful to themselves, and hopefuly make a donation of their own choosing to the charity. Apart from all that there will be a number of tool enthusiasts present to offer advice on all things woody.Ther will be the usual displays of vintage tools by myself and others, and a chance to "have a go" with tools that you may not have had the oppertunity to try before We are hoping that some of the top makers of British hand tools will be present to show their wares this year. Olliver Sparks is a new plane maker you may have heard of and his workshop will be open for the week end.
The event will be over 2 days this year, and the dates are as follows- 4th and 5th of June. If you would like to attend could you pleas pm, or drop me an email at [email protected], so we have an idea of numbers. The workshops are between corby and Market harborough, and the post code is LE168FE
Here are a couple of shots of last years show to give you a flavour of what go's on


----------



## Wuffles (6 Mar 2016)

Hover boots optional 

2016, not 2116?


----------



## lurker (7 Mar 2016)

I went to this last year and had a great time!
It really was a superb event and for a worthwhile cause too!
Diary already cleared!

I don't plan to miss this and may go both days :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2016)

606 mile round trip unfortunately is a bit too far.


----------



## lurker (7 Mar 2016)

phil.p":2gd0ijoc said:


> 606 mile round trip unfortunately is a bit too far.



You could have your annual summer holiday in um......... Kettering :? (with optional day trips to Corby :lol: )


----------



## Racers (7 Mar 2016)

I shall be there don't know which day yet but I will let you know. 

Pete


----------



## Bedrock (7 Mar 2016)

Hope to be there.

Mike


----------



## CStanford (7 Mar 2016)

Are any forum participants featured in these photos?


----------



## AndyT (7 Mar 2016)

I may have said this before, but for anyone who may be wavering, perhaps I can help...

Macmillan Cancer Care is a very worthy cause. I'm sure we all know someone whose life has been affected by cancer, and Macmillan do great job at helping when most needed. So it would make sense for all of us just to make a donation to them from time to time - but that's not fun.

What _is_ fun is spending the whole day talking in person to friendly, like-minded cyber-friends, surrounded not just by Richard's amazing, educational collection of beautiful old tools, and with the opportunity to buy some new old tools for yourself, in exchange for that donation you were going to give anyway!

You may say that you have no room for more old tools - but that's no problem, as you can clear some out and take them with you, so you'll have a handy space to fill when you get back! It's a perfect system!

And for anyone still hesitating, I'm sure that, as in previous years, there will be plenty of excellent tea and cake throughout the day - so see you there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## memzey (7 Mar 2016)

I'm up for this Richard as we discussed before. Will you be popping over to the David Stanley auction at the end of this month again? If so we'll catch up then!


----------



## AndyT (7 Mar 2016)

CStanford":aza6clbg said:


> Are any forum participants featured in these photos?



Yes, but we're all shy... 

Fortunately, this isn't one of those other social media sites where faces get automatically tagged and filed away like police mugshots!


----------



## Racers (7 Mar 2016)

I'm in the first picture, but not the second one.

Pete


----------



## NickWelford (7 Mar 2016)

I was there last year - well worth attending. Will try again but might be tricky that weekend.


----------



## lurker (7 Mar 2016)

AndyT":2a4ay5q8 said:


> CStanford":2a4ay5q8 said:
> 
> 
> > Are any forum participants featured in these photos?
> ...



Andy,
I think this year you ought to make the effort to dress like your avitar. I was pretty disappointed in your appearance last year: :wink:


----------



## lurker (7 Mar 2016)

Racers":m1l45dmj said:


> I'm in the first picture, but not the second one.
> 
> Pete




And in the immortal words of "the lidl lady" one is enough.


----------



## TFrench (9 Mar 2016)

That's so close to me it'd be rude not to go! So long as it doesn't clash with our attempt on the welsh 3000's I'll be there!


----------



## John15 (10 Mar 2016)

I plan to be there.

John


----------



## Jelly (11 Mar 2016)

I'm going to try to get there this year, will be interesting to meet up with people.

Is the prospective host OK in light of the Flooding in Market Harbrough?


----------



## OSM. (13 Mar 2016)

Hello ladies, gents,

Thought I would chime in here briefly instead of just lurking all the time..

To those who came last year, a big thank you for helping Richard and Co. raise so much for such a wonderful cause. A pleasure to meet you all too!

This year I now have my very own unit (whoo!) almost directly opposite Richards, which I will also be opening for the weekend to further expand the venue and maybe demonstrate some plane making techniques, if we ever stop chatting to one another haha. Weather permitting there will also be a manned BBQ.

Like last year, I will also be donating *a brand spanking new handmade OS,M. plane* up for silent auction, so bring some pennies to get your bid on :wink: (hammer) 

Cheers 
Ollie

p.s Jelly, The shops are fine thank you, the units are located on a little rise so at worst we get giant puddles.


----------



## katellwood (13 Mar 2016)

Hope to attend again, one of the best woodworking events of the year


----------



## Racers (14 Mar 2016)

Looks like I will be going on Saturday.

Pete


----------



## lurker (14 Mar 2016)

Racers":110gz7q9 said:


> Looks like I will be going on Saturday.
> 
> Pete



Me too


----------



## AndyT (9 May 2016)

Time to give this one a bump and remind everyone to be making plans. I can now confidently say that I shall be there on the Saturday but as I'll be travelling on from a family event on the Friday I shan't be able to offer lifts this time - sorry. 
I hope some of the other Bristol members can make it - it's definitely worth the drive!


----------



## lurker (9 May 2016)

Strange!
I was discussing this only a few hours ago.
Not too long now.
What day you going Andy?


----------



## AndyT (9 May 2016)

Saturday!


----------



## lurker (10 May 2016)

Greeat same as me

I expect you to make an effort this year and dress in a white shirt & tie plus tank top. :lol:


----------



## Racers (13 May 2016)

Anybody want a Lignum Vitae bowling ball I have several I can bring with me, they make cracking mallets.

Pete

Your one is put to one side Lurker.

Not long now!!!!!


----------



## NickWelford (13 May 2016)

I would love one or two bowls if you can spare them. Will be attending on Sunday.


----------



## Racers (14 May 2016)

I will bring all my spare ones, I will ask Richard if he will hide some away for the Sunday crowd. 

Pete


----------



## Sheffield Tony (14 May 2016)

I'm disappointed that I can't make it. I'm up in the Dales walking that weekend. I hope someone will be posting some photos ...


----------



## richarnold (25 May 2016)

Hi folks.
Just a quick update on this event. I have started to sort out some of the goodies up for grabs this year, so here's a quick shot to wet your appetite.


.
It has been suggested that some people who may not be able to attend the weekend, may still like to contribute to the worthy cause of macmillan nurses, so we have set up a donation page at "just giving" under "open workshop weekend.
Thanks for all your support, and hope to see you soon.
Cheers, Richard, and Kate


----------



## Bm101 (26 May 2016)

There's a direct link here: https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/richard-arnold6


----------



## lurker (31 May 2016)

Time has flown and "the weekend" will soon be here.
Looking forward to Saturday


----------



## memzey (1 Jun 2016)

I'm looking forward to it too. Just got the final seal of approval from SWMBO so it's a definite now!


----------



## Racers (3 Jun 2016)

What time is kick off on saterday?

Pete


----------



## AndyT (3 Jun 2016)

Racers":15pv2m8s said:


> What time is kick off on saterday?
> 
> Pete



I'm aiming to get there by 10.00 but I don't expect to be the first.


----------



## memzey (3 Jun 2016)

I'll probably get there at the same sort of time.


----------



## lurker (3 Jun 2016)

I am going to have a lie in but should be there before 11


----------



## richarnold (3 Jun 2016)

hi, we are not that strict as to a start time, but I think we advertised it as 10am. If anyone gets there before me, do me a favor and stick the kettle on!!!!
Looking forward to catching up with you all again, and thanks for all the support


----------



## memzey (4 Jun 2016)

Great day today and for great cause. Well done to Richard and Mrs. Arnold for putting on such a good shindig and it was wonderful to see so many from this site in attendance.


----------



## TFrench (4 Jun 2016)

I really enjoyed it - learned a hell of a lot as well! Some absolutely incredible workmanship on display.


----------



## memzey (4 Jun 2016)

Some pretty nice planes to play with too!


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2016)

I had a great time, I did the twisty way down lots of country roads, got some air over a humped back bridge!
Lots of really nice stuff, Skelton saws, Olly Sparks planes, Bill Carters planes, Andy's fantastic collection of old stuff including a typewriter and a sock knitting machine.

Chatted to lots of nice people handled some fantastic tools, eat cake, what more could you want!

Thanks to Rich and his wife for the drinks cakes BBQ hosting etc.

My photos are here.

http://s86.photobucket.com/user/maddpet ... lds%202016


Pete


----------



## memzey (5 Jun 2016)

Hi Pete - did we manage to chat yesterday?


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2016)

Possibly, I talked to loads of people, did you chat to a bloke with a big camera?

Pete


----------



## AndyT (5 Jun 2016)

What a great day it was. Great people, great place. Lots of chat, lots to learn too.
Some familiar faces and some new ones too.
And I seem to have come home with some useful bits and pieces and one or two little challenges to keep me busy :wink:

Hearty thanks to Richard, Kate and all the others who pitched in to make the event a success.


----------



## memzey (5 Jun 2016)

Possibly Pete but there were a couple! Short hair by any chance? Did you chat to an enormous oaf with a shaven head?


----------



## memzey (5 Jun 2016)

Lovely to meet you Andy and thanks for tips on filing metal, although I was thrown somewhat by you coming in disguise; no tank top, shirt and tie! Have you had a look at that saw with the lovely handle yet?


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2016)

memzey":1a1url9s said:


> Possibly Pete but there were a couple! Short hair by any chance? Did you chat to an enormous oaf with a shaven head?



I do remember seeing you! Not easily overlooked are you ;-)
I do have short/missing hair and beard. 

Pete


----------



## memzey (6 Jun 2016)

Ha - yes that's me! Great to have faces to go with the names that contribute so much here. I met Lurker for the first time as well who's a lovely bloke and took the time to show me a thing or two on bench top grinders. I'm looking forward to Richard updating us on how much was raised.


----------



## toolsntat (6 Jun 2016)

Well, that was a bit good wern't it 8) 

Sorry for the late arrival and departure Richard  
Special thanks to Kate and the Barbie crew for keeping me going in tea and munchies  

Thanks to one and all =D> 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## lurker (6 Jun 2016)

I can only echo the others
It was a great day out, not to be missed.
and all for a very good cause
Many thanks to Richard & Kate


----------



## lurker (6 Jun 2016)

There was lots to do & see
Memzey and I even managed to fit in a sharpening arguement


----------



## memzey (6 Jun 2016)

Lol! No get together of woodworkers would be complete without one! At one point I took a look at one of Richard's chisels and innocently remarked "oh you hollow grind" to which he shot me a look that I interpreted as "I'm not getting into this" and said "yes"!


----------



## richarnold (6 Jun 2016)

Hi folks.
Just a quick post to say a huge thank you for everyone who supported this event.
in cash alone over the two days we took about £1,100, and there has been donations of about £180 on the just giving site. we have also been auctioning off some items on the net that should bring in around another £500 or so. all in all it was a wonderful effort by you all.
Thankyou so much from a very tired, but happy Richard, and Kate


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jun 2016)

There are good things about living right down the pointy end, but missing out on things like this isn't one of them.


----------



## memzey (6 Jun 2016)

Great do Richard well done sir! How are you handling the auction of the Skelton saw?


----------



## Bedrock (7 Jun 2016)

A very good day and well worth the trip from Hampshire. My thanks to Richard and Kate, and to Ollie, for your generosity, and to Sarah and Bill and Andy for very helpful discussions.

Mike


----------



## Racers (22 Mar 2017)

So Rich, any plans for this year, I have got the wife on board fro cake making/selling etc.

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (22 Mar 2017)

Hi Pete, can you see this post of Richard's on Instagram?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRoZTUEAOE0 ... ld_richard

If not Saturday 3rd June is the date.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Racers (23 Mar 2017)

Thanks Andy, I don't do instagram, he should start a thread on here as well for those who haven't seen it.

Pete


----------



## richarnold (15 Apr 2017)

Hi Pete. I have started a new thread for this year on hand tools
hope to see you again this year, cheers, Richard, and Kate


----------



## Doug B (15 Apr 2017)

Racers":3p7h6hxy said:


> I don't do instagram



Come on Pete get with the cool kids :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Racers (15 Apr 2017)

Doug B":2qa4299d said:


> Racers":2qa4299d said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do instagram
> ...




Far to late for that Doug  

Pete


----------

